
Ask Reddit: what's the "hello world" program for multicores? : programming - iamelgringo
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7yk8m/ask_reddit_whats_the_hello_world_program_for/
======
lacker
How about each one of n threads prints out "hello world".

------
time_management
I've seen Monte Carle estimation of pi done, in Halloway's Clojure reference.

The problem with the concept of a "Hello World" for concurrency is that
there's no intuitive way of illustrating decent parallelism (try explaining
livelock or race conditions to a CS 1 class) whereas the success or failure of
a "Hello World" program is obvious: does it print?

~~~
eru
How about the dining philosophers? If none dies, your program probably works.

